# UAE PCC from India



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey folks!

Can you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attested by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of External Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, because some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.

Can you vouch for any reliable agents that help in the attestation from the Ministry of External Affairs and the UAE Embassy? I have friends in UAE who can help out after receiving the attested fingerprints. Just getting this attestation seems to be such a pain. Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
LaFleur


----------



## prabh (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi LaFleur,

Have you got your PCC from UAE? I also need UAE PCC and till now just have finger prints on form from local police station. If you have gone through the process can you please share the process. 

What i have heard is that after the local police station, we need to go to Ministry of External Affair, which is Mantralaya in Mumbai and get the form attested and then need to go to UAE embassy and get it stamped. I am not sure of the Mantralaya attestaion but i called up UAE embassy and they said they provide it next day for 2000Rs and on same day at 3000Rs.

Can you please let me know of more details. Please email me at 
prabhjot.rana at hotmail dot com

Thanks. Prabh

PS: Please replace 'at' and 'dot' as it was not allowing me to post my email id.


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey!
After you have got your fingerprints from the local police station, we can give these to HelpLine Group for the 3 attestations. They charged 5500 Rs to them per document, but we got it promptly after 12 days! I submitted it at their Bangalore office in CottonPet and the lady there was very knowledgeable about the procedure and couriered it to us promptly. 

Mantralaya in Mumbai
Ministry of Ext Affairs, Mumbai
UAE Embassy, Delhi

We tried running around ourselves for the first step of State Home Dept in Karnataka instead of Mantralaya, Mumbai but gave up frustrated after we realized the bureaucracy involved and gave it to helpline, and I think that was one of the best decisions we made!

After u get your attested doc back, send it with the passport xerox, visa xerox to some friends or relatives in UAE and submit it at the local UAE police station, based on which emirate you lived in! 

Ours is currently in progress!



prabh said:


> Hi LaFleur,
> 
> Have you got your PCC from UAE? I also need UAE PCC and till now just have finger prints on form from local police station. If you have gone through the process can you please share the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Helpline Group
Helpline Group


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi LaFleur,

The below description is pretty detailed. Thank you for that.
Is there any particular form which the UAE Government requires the fingerprints to be taken on? Or is it to be done on a plain A4 paper? or does the Police station have the form with them?

Thanks in advance for the info!.



LaFleur said:


> Hey!
> After you have got your fingerprints from the local police station, we can give these to HelpLine Group for the 3 attestations. They charged 5500 Rs to them per document, but we got it promptly after 12 days! I submitted it at their Bangalore office in CottonPet and the lady there was very knowledgeable about the procedure and couriered it to us promptly.
> 
> Mantralaya in Mumbai
> ...


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

hello..

for teh benefit of those who need a UAE PCC..
The simplest and quickest way is to fly to Dubai, apply for ur PCC.. wait for 2 days... Collect the PCC and fly back.. 
It will cost you arnd 17K for the to and fro journey... and a few days.. thats all and ur good to go..

You could choose an agent and they would cost you 15K for the process and a few months..
I flew to Dubai just 2 weeks back.. got my PCC in 2 days.. yippee..

So do what best suits you.. but weigh your options first..

Good Luck..


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Sneha,

I am in the same boat. Agents asking for 15k - 20k for Dubai PCC. Like your idea of flying down myself.

I am currently a non-resident, so if I fly to Dubai and visit the Police HQ, I can still get the PCC right? I am currently not a resident of UAE, my UAE residence visa has since expired.

Thanks & Cheers

B


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

lovebt said:


> Hi Sneha,
> 
> I am in the same boat. Agents asking for 15k - 20k for Dubai PCC. Like your idea of flying down myself.
> 
> ...


Hi,

i am not sure if you got this cleared... so answering.. sorry for the delay...
yes.. you can get it.. just fly over.. go to the dubai HQ.. give the docs they ask for... and a minimum fee.. i think it was 100dhs... u get it back within 3 days max... hassle free... and the tickets will cost you just as much as the agents here ask for the pcc... Gud luck!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

snehaaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am not sure if you got this cleared... so answering.. sorry for the delay...
> yes.. you can get it.. just fly over.. go to the dubai HQ.. give the docs they ask for... and a minimum fee.. i think it was 100dhs... u get it back within 3 days max... hassle free... and the tickets will cost you just as much as the agents here ask for the pcc... Gud luck!


Hi,

I have just returned from Dubai couple of weeks ago. My employment Visa is cancelled.

Is it ok to fly to dubai on visit visa to obtain PCC ?? I think we need Enirates ID, pls clarify.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## babli (Dec 30, 2013)

*reg35535353s 533g53t35yrfghf*

Can you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attesteCan you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attested by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of External Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, because some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.
gbfvgrd by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of ECan you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attested by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of External Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, because some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.
gbfvgrxternal Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, becauCan you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attested by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of External Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, because some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.
gbfvgrse some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.
gbfvgr
Can you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.

I've read that it needs to be attested by the State Home Department before getting it attested from the Ministry of External Affairs and then the UAE embassy - is this true, because some agents I called up seem to be saying that this is not required! I don't know what to believe.
gbfvgr

Thanks,
LaFleur[/QUOTE]


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just returned from Dubai couple of weeks ago. My employment Visa is cancelled.
> 
> ...


no Emirates id required. . its just that it gets real easy if you have one. . but if you don't also no problemo. Just step into the police hq n make an application. . carry with you all your documents just in case. .


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys I worked in UAE for close to six 6 months but in actual few days less to six months , I have submitted the EOI and waiting for the invitation . What is possibility that case offer will ask for the PCC for UAE ?Please help !!!


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*12 months*

I think the requirement is 12 months. If you have stayed more then 12 months in any country, you will need PCC from that country. 

But if asked, you might need to rush to Dubai and get one. Most likely they will give you the clearance certificate in Dubai if you give them copy of the email from your CO, that is if he/she asks for one.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Awakening this old thread. Was anyone able to successfully procure UAE PCC from India by applying online? Is fingerprints mandatory for someone who left the UAE more than 10 years ago hence no Emirates ID number only an expired residence visa. I've been checking online and the problem is that these fingerprints need to be attested by the Ministry of External Affairs and then by UAE Embassy in Delhi whereas I'm located in Bangalore.

My options are:
1. Make multiple trips to Delhi to get the attestation done.
2. Outsource this attestation to a consultancy(cost will be upwards of 13K INR an more than a month of time)
3. Fly down to Dubai personally, cost around be around 15-16K INR with flight tickets. can get PCC in 3 days.

Friends let me know what you think.


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear Forum,


I am being asked for UAE visa for my spouse's visit (VISITOR VISA) in 2008/09. Initially in form 80 we had mentioned incorrect duration as 1 year so the CO has asked for a PCC.

We corrected the dates via Form 1023 and the actual duration turns out as 7 1/2 months.

We checked with agencies in Dubai and our friends based there and got a response - a PCC will not be issued for somebody who came on a visit visa. Our immigration consultant reckons we should keep trying for this PCC and we haven't got a response to this update given to our CO since a month back.

Any info/advise would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## hitman123 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Im still at the ACS stage for australia PR. But have a question. I was in UAE till my 10th Standard. Then came back to india finished my education and working in India. I got the PCC from Bangalore passport office. Is it required to get PCC from UAE also?

If i need to get PCC from UAE, how do i get that? Please advise


----------



## adycivil (Sep 26, 2015)

@rahulraju2008

congrats for the grant. i am with the same problem. could you please tell me how did you obtain PCC from UAE ?
thanks
ady


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

adycivil said:


> @rahulraju2008
> 
> congrats for the grant. i am with the same problem. could you please tell me how did you obtain PCC from UAE ?
> thanks
> ady


I sent my wife on a short vacation to Dubai and got the PCC in one day and rest of the week she had a nice time with her relatives.  

On a serious note, if you have an Emirates id you can apply online from the Dubai police website and they will email you the soft copy. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

adycivil said:


> @rahulraju2008
> 
> congrats for the grant. i am with the same problem. could you please tell me how did you obtain PCC from UAE ?
> thanks
> ady


Below is the online link:
https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/services/good_conduct_certificate_request.do

but its giving service not available right now, try after sometime.


----------



## adycivil (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks @rahulraju2008
response was really swift

ady


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

adycivil said:


> thanks @rahulraju2008
> response was really swift
> 
> ady


You can thank taptalk integration of this forum with my phone.  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anair2016 (Oct 2, 2016)

snehaaus said:


> no Emirates id required. . its just that it gets real easy if you have one. . but if you don't also no problemo. Just step into the police hq n make an application. . carry with you all your documents just in case. .


Hi,

I have some questions related to UAE PCC submission for the Australia PR process...

1. How can we get the UAE PCC within a stipulated time while we are working in India.Are there any agencies who can help to get the UAE PCC quickly??Could you please share details on the timeline for getting the PCC(Police Clearance Certificate) from UAE.

2. I stayed in different emirates in different periods
8 months in Abu Dhabi in the year 2013 
6 months in Dubai in the year 2008
Is it necessary to get the UAE PCC from both the emirates separately???

3. Do i need to travel to get the UAE PCC or get it from India? Which is a better approach?If i travel to UAE what steps to follow to get the PCC?

2. After the CO is assigned, we are given 28 days to upload the PCC, Can we get extension on this 28 days period (Is this business days or includes weekends) ??,as i'm not sure if i can get the PCC within this timeframe..

I would appreciate if anyone can share their experiences on the above points..

Thanks.


----------



## mohitkalra (Sep 2, 2016)

I moved back to India from UAE a year back but I was unaware that my last month credit card month bill was outstanding . Now with a late fee and overdraft, they made the outstanding amount to a mammoth total. Will this cause issues during UAE PCC?


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Can you share your experiences/processes for obtaining UAE PCC from India (Bangalore). I have got my fingerprints on the form from my local police station after several trips to the Commissioner's office and the police station itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those insights!

I was able to get a "Police Clearance Certificate" as my father is situated in Dubai still and he had details of my Emirates ID. Was that the only document needed for the PR process, or were there any more? I am currently studying in Australia and my visa is about to expire.


----------



## ajaybandreddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey I am on same boat,

I returned from Dubai 2 years ago. My employment Visa was cancelled.

Is it ok to fly to dubai on visit visa to obtain PCC ?? Do we need Enirates ID, pls clarify.

I lost my Emirates ID and please let me know DO I need to get PCC for my wife also? She stayed with me for 8 months only.

Your information will helps me .
Please share your phone number.

Regards,
Ajay


----------

